# Brauche Tabelle mit fester Größe.



## BlackScream (25. September 2004)

Hallo,
ich brauche unbedingt eine Tabelle, oder auch eine Frame, die eine feste Größe hat und Scrollbar ist. Die größe ist 670x500 Pixel.
Wenn der Textinhalt größer ist, soll sich eben nicht die Tabelle vergrößern sondern nach unten Scrollbar sein.
Es wäre sehr nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Danke

Mfg
BlackScream


----------



## Tobias Menzel (25. September 2004)

Hi,

nimm ein DIV mit overflow:auto - dann werden bei Bedarf Scrollbalken angezeigt:
	
	
	



```
<div id="inhalt1" style="width:670; height:500; overflow: auto;">Hier 
  kann jede Menge Text stehen...</div>
```

Gruß

P.S.: ein iFrame würde es allerdings auch tun.


----------



## BlackScream (25. September 2004)

perfekt.
Vielen Dank


----------

